

Ask HN: Are you happy with the AWS console UI? - animeshjain

Are there better alternatives out there. It&#x27;s been frustrating to use for a less than trivial network architecture for a project I&#x27;ve been working on.
======
benlaud
The console UI is not a perfect solution, but just works.

btw, I found an alternative UI designed for making automated job from Japan.

"Cloud Automator" \- Change your way of cloud operation
[http://cloudautomator.com/en/](http://cloudautomator.com/en/)

------
WaltPurvis
I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for, but ElasticWolf has a very nice
and functional UI:

[https://aws.amazon.com/developertools/9313598265692691](https://aws.amazon.com/developertools/9313598265692691)

------
Rifu
I've always thought the the web UI was meant for trivial things. For
everything else, there's always the Command Line Interface.

------
alanholt
On my opinion, they are the best in cloud hosting and yes they have complex
but great UI

